# install a graphics card and disable onboard



## Royjoy16 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am planning to put an old EVGA GT 220 in a new Dell inspiron machine with integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD.What is the process exactly to disable the onboard graphics and then put in the graphics card without any problems?


----------



## Krow147 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, typically there's an option on the BIOS settings, but I think usually it prefers a dedicated card and will use that automatically.


----------



## Royjoy16 (Jun 14, 2010)

so, is there any process, like install this before doing that etc


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just check the bios and make sure it is set to preference the pci video card, which it probably is and then just install the card.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

With the onboard video card working, Go to the device manager, and right click on the video card area. Then, uninstall the present onboard video card. Shut down and install your new video card...... when you start to boot, enter the bios setup menu and set the computer so that the onboard is NOT enabled. Save and exit.....and when you boot up add the new drivers when it comes up....and, away you should go.


----------



## Royjoy16 (Jun 14, 2010)

In device manager, do I disable it or uninstall it?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi, do everything in post 5 you should be good. uninstall


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Even if the uninstall works, You might be best to disable it, that way if you want to use it later, you can and it won't work again unless you enable it. Also, some times when we uninstall them, they reinstall when you reboot, so you have to start over and redo it.. 

I should have put that in there, but my bad.....just slipped up. Sorry, just overlooked that one.


----------

